# mk3 steel oil pan in mk4 VR6



## terriblemichael (Nov 7, 2009)

i dont know if i should be posting this here but i will try anyway. a friend told me that the mk3 steel oil pan will fit on the 12v VR6 engine of the mk4. my car isnt so low that i need a skid plate and i think a steel pan will suffice for now. so if anyone has any info that could help me with this, that would be nice. thanks again.


----------



## dubs1987 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: mk3 steel oil pan in mk4 VR6 (terriblemichael)*

I just did this same swap yesterday. Your mk3 vr6 pan will bolt up w/o problems. Just clean off the block mating surface and use a new gasket with your new mk3 oil pan, instead of the sealant that comes on mk4 oil pans.


----------



## Hobbes12 (Mar 18, 2010)

The oil pump will need to be change out there is a differnce. You will need to run a mk3 oil pump on your mk4 block the high of it is diff.


----------

